# Vortex Viper PST 6-24x50



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

Looking to get a Vortex Viper PST 6-24x50 ffp to put on a ruger precision rifle. The Burris XTRII also has my attention. 

Anyone here have experience with either scope? I can get the Vortex for quite a bit cheaper than the XTRII, but I am interested to hear opinions on which is better. I have been watching/reading a lot of reviews, and both get great ratings.


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

I have that very pst in mil/mil and love it for the price. Tons of features and good glass. A little hazey on the edge at max power and compaired to a nightforce and leupold mark 4 it has a slight yellow tint. But really, you wouldnt notice it if you didnt compair side by side. I didnt at first. Id do the vortex hands down.

Here it is in a dpms LR308. Its been to 600 and had adjustment left with 0 moa rings


----------



## Wado (May 15, 2011)

*Vortex*

I have a Viper but not this model. Its not a FFP or has zero stops and all the extra's but side by side to my Nikon Monarch that was a few dollars more the Vortex is just easier to use. The eye box is more forgiving on the Vortex I guess is what I am trying to say. No straining, takes some stress out if you are trying to lock up on a target. At least for me anyway. I need lots of help.


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

Thanks for the info. Seems like the Vortex is the right choice. 

The warranty with the Vortex is also a huge plus. Not sure how Burris is, but from what I hear Vortex really is "no questions asked".


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

I have two of that exact scope. One mil/mil and one moa/moa. I shoot both regularly to 700 yds. Good clarity, positive return to zero, reticle is accurate. I own two or three other Vortex also. All good scopes. I will probably own more. IMO best value out there.


----------



## czman (Aug 11, 2015)

I have one on a Remy 700 Long Range Hunter in 300 Win Mag.....great scope for the money


----------



## Csafisher (Nov 16, 2010)

I have a 6-24 hst. I do like it. The turret clicks are very positive. The reticle is calibrated at 18x. Like they said there is a little edge distortion at high powers but it's nothing bad. Great scope for the money IMO


----------



## chief1008 (Sep 20, 2011)

I have a Burris Veracity mounted on a RPR. I looked real hard at the XTR II and Veracity models and both have excellent features and good warranty. The XTR 34mm tube was the deciding factor. There is a very narrow selection of 34mm rings in the height you need to clear the barrel and provide the sight alignment on the 20moa RPR base. They are in short supply and expensive. The Vortex would be my choice (but consider the Burris Veracity).


----------



## cdc3660 (Oct 10, 2012)

*Vortex*

I have 3 rifle sights and a pair of binoculars. Cant beat them and have a lifetime warranty


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

Excellent, excellent. Love hearing the good reviews. Broke down and ordered the Vortex this morning. Hopefully they are in stock and I get it in a timely manner.


----------



## cajunautoxer (Aug 10, 2011)

Don't have experience with the exact scope but I've run both brands on my 3 gun rifles and they were abused for yes and held zero

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## WAHOO-YAHOO (Apr 6, 2006)

You have to spend a heap more money to get tracking like the Vortex. I have several and gave my Leupolds to my nephew. If you dial 3 MOA, your POI moves 3 MOA. I put my first one through the ringers without a hitch, so I bought 4 more. Several manufactures have some semblance of a lifetime warranty, Vortex doesnt care how you broke it, just send the pieces back and they will take care of you.


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

Back stateside now. 

The viper is on back order, so who knows how long till I get it. I saw one at shop nearby, and was able to look through it. I cant bring myself to pay $300 more just to have it right now though. So, the wait continues.


----------



## ERdoc (Jun 6, 2012)

Check out gunbroker- just bought the pst 6-24 for a great price. Also, Amazon has a few still


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

ERdoc said:


> Check out gunbroker- just bought the pst 6-24 for a great price. Also, Amazon has a few still


Cheapest FFP 6-24 is still almost $200 more. We get a military deal on vortex, so Id rather wait on that price than fork over the extra.

I did win a Vortex Diamondback 3-9x40 today in a facebook drawing. Happy birthday to me!


----------



## ERdoc (Jun 6, 2012)

Not sure what your price is but I paid 629 brand new in box


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

ERdoc said:


> Not sure what your price is but I paid 629 brand new in box


Thats what they are for us, guess I will keep an eye out on there and see if I can find one at that price, if so I will cancel the other order.


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

ERdoc said:


> Not sure what your price is but I paid 629 brand new in box


And that was a 6-24 first focal plane?

I cant find them anywhere near that price on gunbroker or anywhere else.


----------



## ERdoc (Jun 6, 2012)

It was a 6-24 SFP, I dont shoot long range so I opted for the cheaper version. Really don't need the 6-24 either for that matter but it had such great reviews.


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

ERdoc said:


> It was a 6-24 SFP, I dont shoot long range so I opted for the cheaper version. Really don't need the 6-24 either for that matter but it had such great reviews.


Ok, that explains the price. Im wanting a FFP.


----------



## texas bohunk (Dec 10, 2010)

*Scopes*

I run a Vortex Viper HS 2.5-10X44 on my AR10 in 308 and Vortex Crossfire II on my AR15 in 6.8SPC both scopes have the BDC reticles. Love them both.


----------



## traxxxas01 (May 27, 2012)

*FOV Selection*

What did you guys choose for the FOV size? Wanted to here your thoughts/reasons for the choice.


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

traxxxas01 said:


> What did you guys choose for the FOV size? Wanted to here your thoughts/reasons for the choice.


FOV? Is that something you can select? I thought the field of view was a set number, dictated by the magnification at a certain distance? I could be very wrong though.


----------



## DIHLON (Nov 15, 2009)

I think he is talking about the size of the objective lens.


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

In that case, I will probably never buy another scope that does not have a 50mm objective. The difference in low light performance is pretty spectacular, and I actually get a better cheek weld with the scope sitting a little higher. I hunted a long time with a 40mm though, and there is nothing wrong with a 40mm scope.


----------



## traxxxas01 (May 27, 2012)

Sorry guys, should have giving some more information to my question. 

If you look at Basspro website, it give a few different selections for the scope. Doing my research, I wanted to see what others have selected for their scope. 

Their are two different choices for FOV (Field of view). From what I understand it means how big of an area you can view @100 yards. All the scopes have a 50mm object size. 

These are the two options in this area. 17.8-5.1' or 27.4-7.4' What did you guys choose?


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Check out Optics Planet


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

traxxxas01 said:


> Sorry guys, should have giving some more information to my question.
> 
> If you look at Basspro website, it give a few different selections for the scope. Doing my research, I wanted to see what others have selected for their scope.
> 
> ...


I had a long thing typed up but let me just say, me personally, i choose a scope based on what i think its gonna be used for the most. Close in hunting vs long distance. Quick vs take your time. Id also pick one based on the magnification values versus field of view. Not much diff from 4 or 6 but 16 or 24 is. Good luck


----------

